# AUGUST - What to do during Ramadan



## paolo192 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm coming to Dubai during the month of August, my girlfriend is working there and unfortunately this year we can't have vacation during the same period.

I am afraid to not have anything to do there because she will be busy at work and everyone says that during the day everything is forbidden because of the festivity.

Do you have any suggestion regarding public activity open during august?

I'm referring to swimming pools, gyms, theaters, bar, restaurants, shops, boutiques and so on. 

In your opinion would it be possible to arrange meeting with recruiting agencies for an interview in august? 
I would move to dubai as soon as i can.

thanks a lot for your kind help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Amenities and leisure facilities are open during Ramadan, hence there are always things to do, albeit most activities are indoors due to the summer heat. The only thing that changes is that you are not allowed to eat, drink and smoke in public from sunrise to sunset and loud music are also a big no no.

Re, meeting with recruitment agencies, businesses operate shorter hours, so whilst it is possible to meet with recruitment agents, a lot of employers park the whole recruitment process for that month. Others carry on as normal but as office hours are down to only 6 hours a day, it is a lot more difficult to arrange interviews with prospective employers as business does slow down considerably.


----------



## garotinha (Jun 27, 2011)

Workout, take arabic courses, join a book club, learn a new dance, go shopping...


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

garotinha said:


> take arabic courses


y? u dont have to answer this one


----------



## paolo192 (Jun 10, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Amenities and leisure facilities are open during Ramadan, hence there are always things to do, albeit most activities are indoors due to the summer heat. The only thing that changes is that you are not allowed to eat, drink and smoke in public from sunrise to sunset and loud music are also a big no no.
> 
> Re, meeting with recruitment agencies, businesses operate shorter hours, so whilst it is possible to meet with recruitment agents, a lot of employers park the whole recruitment process for that month. Others carry on as normal but as office hours are down to only 6 hours a day, it is a lot more difficult to arrange interviews with prospective employers as business does slow down considerably.


thank you for your kind help!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There will be some recruitment happening, just not as much as any other month. 'Western' recruiters or companies won't care much if it's Ramadan or not and they need to fill a role fast. However if the interviewers are Muslim then it might be more difficult. I got hired right at the beginning of Ramadan.


----------



## paolo192 (Jun 10, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> There will be some recruitment happening, just not as much as any other month. 'Western' recruiters or companies won't care much if it's Ramadan or not and they need to fill a role fast. However if the interviewers are Muslim then it might be more difficult. I got hired right at the beginning of Ramadan.


I do understand, 
do you have any recruiting company link to share with me?

I hope to be lucky as you were!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

paolo192 said:


> I do understand,
> do you have any recruiting company link to share with me?
> 
> I hope to be lucky as you were!


There's a really long list of recruiters on the 'read before you post' sticky, check it out  good luck


----------

